# 12 week old shark!



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Our 12 week old Holly has turned from a sometimes biting monster to a full on seek us out and chomp monster. I am redirecting her to toys, but this doesn’t always work. It often means she needs to relieve herself outside, she’s hungry or tired. I think I’m on the right track, but any advice is welcome. Other than that, she is a true love and has adapted to her crate through the night.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

It will get worse before it gets better!  
If you have not experienced the witching hour be ready in early evening.

Just try to redirect / tire her out. You will most likely be in tears a few times wondering what you did to your self.

It should start to get better at 6 months.

We are on our third and In the end it will be worth the effort.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

InTheNet said:


> It will get worse before it gets better!
> If you have not experienced the witching hour be ready in early evening.
> 
> Just try to redirect / tire her out. You will most likely be in tears a few times wondering what you did to your self.
> ...


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Thank you for the encouragement. So far the good very much outweighs the challenges. She seems so ferocious but redirecting, outside and when it’s really tough, a short time out in her crate have been successful.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Keep it up and endure. Search shark attacks here and you will find plenty. We were war torn zombies with little sleep and contemplating giving up, don’t !! It is well worth it and in 6 months you’ll have a best friend.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

It will get better 👍


----------

